# Farbverlauf als Hintergrundbild



## Brie (9. Juli 2005)

Moin,
ich bin hier ganz neu und hoffe dass ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt.
Ich wollte ein Hintergrundbild für meinen Desktop mit einen Farbverlauf erstellen. Nur irgendwie ist bei mir ein Gedankenfehler.

Habe zwar gefunden wo der Farbverlauf zu finden ist und habe auch die Farben ausgesucht aber wie ich nun letztendlich das bewerkstellige ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel.

Bitte helft mir

Gruss Brie


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Juli 2005)

Das geht relativ einfach. Du wählst das Verlaufswerkzeug aus (wenn Du nicht weißt welches das ist, kannst Du einfach auf das "G" auf der Tastatur drücken, es wird dann das Verlaufswerkzeug ausgewählt (g = engl. *g*radient = dt. Verlauf).

Wenn Du die Farben eingestellt hast brauchst Du nur noch den Mauscursor am Rand des Dokumentes anzusetzen die linke Maustaste zu drücken (und halten) und den Mauscursor auf die andere Seite des Dokumentes zu ziehen. Fertig.


Eine meiner Meinung nach intelligentere Lösung ist ein 2x2 Pixel großes Bitmap (ein Beispiel ist als Anhang vorhanden). Du wählst wie sonst auch das 2x2 Pixel Bild im Windowsmenü als Hintergrundbild aus und wählst die Option "STRECKEN". Windows zieht sich die 4 Farben automatisch zu wunderschönen Verläufen aus.

*Nebenbei bemerkt, die Hintergrunddatei ist 72 Bytes klein*
Die könntest Du knapp 20.000 mal auf eine Diskette kopieren


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Juli 2005)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp zum Farbverlauf:

Wenn er gerade sein soll, dann halte dabei die Shift-Taste gedrückt. Dann bekommst du ihn wunderbar gerade 

@Neuro: Hui, das mit dem 4-Pixelbild wusste ich aber auch noch nicht. Interpoliert Windows das automatisch, wenn man strecken aktiviert?

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Juli 2005)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Neuro: Hui, das mit dem 4-Pixelbild wusste ich aber auch noch nicht. Interpoliert Windows das automatisch, wenn man strecken aktiviert?


Jepp, genau das. Ich hab mal einen verkleinerten Screenshot von meinem Beispiel angehängt.


----------



## Blackylein (11. Juli 2005)

Also bei mir funktioniert das nicht


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Juli 2005)

Die vorschau im Fenster sieht immer so aus. Wenn Du es anwendest, sollte der RICHTIGE Hintergrund aber den schönen Verlauf bekommen. Hast Du etwa gleich aufgegeben als Du das Vorschaubild gesehen hast?


----------



## extracuriosity (11. Juli 2005)

Ich hab´s auch mal ausprobiert und kann bestätigen, was Blackylein sagt. Bei mir klappt´s auch nicht. Sieht angewndet genauso aus, wie in der Vorschau. 4 gestreckte Rechtecke mit jeweils einer anderen Farbe. 
XP SP2


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Juli 2005)

extracuriosity hat gesagt.:
			
		

> XP SP2


 
Selbes OS: Aber bei mir gehts :suspekt:


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Juli 2005)

Ich vermute das liegt am Active Desktop: Ausschalten!! Das braucht fast kein Mensch und das legt sich über den normalen Bildschirm und kann das hochrechnen scheinbar nicht.


----------



## extracuriosity (11. Juli 2005)

Ich weiss woran´s lag. Gifs werden nur in ihrem Farbraum gestreckt, Jpgs aber über´s ganze Spektrum. Also: Datei als JPG speichern.


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Juli 2005)

extracuriosity hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiss woran´s lag. Gifs werden nur in ihrem Farbraum gestreckt, Jpgs aber über´s ganze Spektrum. Also: Datei als JPG speichern.


Welches GIF? Meine Datei ist ein Windows BMP! (Bitmap!)
GIF und JPG aktiviert nur den Active Desktop (legt also lahme Internet Explorer Technologie über den normalen Desktop), weshalb sich dann BMPs nicht strecken lassen. Vermutlich kann der ActiveDesktop nur JPGs strecken ..


----------



## Brie (23. Juli 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welches GIF? Meine Datei ist ein Windows BMP! (Bitmap!)
> GIF und JPG aktiviert nur den Active Desktop (legt also lahme Internet Explorer Technologie über den normalen Desktop), weshalb sich dann BMPs nicht strecken lassen. Vermutlich kann der ActiveDesktop nur JPGs strecken ..




Muss man jetzt den Farbverlauf den ich angelegt habe nun in jpg oder als BMP abspeichern?


----------



## Brie (23. Juli 2005)

In welchem Format sollte man nun den Farbverlauf abspeichern?

Gruss
Brie


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Juli 2005)

*.bmp oder *.jpg .... funktioniert beides.


----------

